# Spiders in locust tub



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I went to feed my leopard gecko tonight, and there was no locusts left. The locusts that he eats are tiny. When I looked in the box, I found two spiders that had eaten the locusts. There is no way that the spiders could of got in. Does anyone have any idea of how the spiders could of got in or what they are?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## jimmygunn (Apr 10, 2010)

The live food breeder probably has them living in the breeding tubs or in their warehouse, where there is food the spiders will be and they cant really use anything to get rid of them I would guess.

I just got a bag of crickets online that had just as many house beetle larvae as it did crickets so i had to pick all the larvae out and drop them in boiling water.


----------

